

The Corruption of Real Science (2012) - lhnz
http://corruption-of-science.blogspot.co.uk/

======
mturmon
This article is trash. From the summary --

"Hence the vast structures of personnel and resources that constitute modern
‘science’ are not real science but instead merely a professional research
bureaucracy, thus fake or pseudo-science; regulated by peer review (that is,
committee opinion) rather than the search-for and service-to reality."

Although I'm not a scientist, I spend my working days with scientists
(astronomy, climate science, solar physics; not in backwaters, but prominent
in their disciplines), and I can say that this is completely without merit.

The article is basically bitter personal reminiscences and anecdotes trying
(at length) to be convincing. But there is no data. It's all personal
reflections of the author.

~~~
fractallyte
It's not _entirely_ rubbish.

I'm working with a doctor/scientist whose inspiration led to a revolutionary
medical device that would save many patients from the perils (and trauma) of
surgery. Although clinically proven over 9 years, most of the professionals in
his field remain ignorant of this solution.

Worst of all, the leading scientific journals have rejected his papers, for a
variety of flimsy reasons.

Until recently, I always had an idealistic view of Science, but I can see now
that as with any other human endeavor, it's riddled with corruption, much of
it due to commercial interests hovering in the background.

